# Bear



## brooklynboy (Aug 2, 2008)

While smoking this afternoon, my wife called out that we had a visitor.  Fortunately, he didn't want the ribs and chicken on the smoker.


----------



## cheyman (Aug 2, 2008)

I didnt know there were bears in Brooklyn!!! hahe!


----------



## brooklynboy (Aug 2, 2008)

Weekdays working in the NYC and sleeping in Brooklyn.

Weekends in Sullivan county about 10 minutes from the original Woodstock site.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thats only the third time we have seen a bear in the 16 years we've been weekending here in Cochecton Center.


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 2, 2008)

Sure glad he didn't want any ribs or chicken I'd a hated to see you put the beat down on him to take it back


----------



## brooklynboy (Aug 2, 2008)

Of course what my wife said was more like "Oh my God its a bear!!" at a rather high volume.  Not a great pic, but I was a bit concerned myself.  He was also about 8 feet from the sliding screen door  on the patio on that side of the house.

If he had wound up inside that would have been a real adventure.

After I snapped a quick picture, he wandered away, likely down to the river for a drink.


----------



## cowgirl (Aug 3, 2008)

Man, that would be exciting! Glad he didn't cause any trouble for ya.


----------



## bassman (Aug 3, 2008)

We had one wander through our property last summer.  Here in Colorado, the Division of Wildlife kills more bears than all the hunters.  If you shoot one on your property, you get fined and possible jail time.  Call DOW and they'll kill it for you!


----------



## travcoman45 (Aug 3, 2008)

Honest officer, It was self defense!  Then he just sorta fell inta the smoker!


----------



## 1894 (Aug 3, 2008)

You get a bear season down there ? Starts Sept 13 in the Adirondacks


----------



## coyote (Aug 3, 2008)

sweet, a new thing to look at in the yard..


----------



## flatbroke (Aug 3, 2008)

Hey Hey Boo boo, I think I smell a pick-nick basket


----------



## brooklynboy (Aug 3, 2008)

We d get bear season here in Sullivan County I think shortly before  Thanksgiving for a week or so.  If memory serves, there are usually about 2 dozen taken in the county each year.

They or their sign are  regularly seen in the local Scout Camp (Ten Mile River) each summer too.


----------



## smokin365 (Aug 6, 2008)

dude, there are too many trees in that picture to be brooklyn!


----------

